# WTH does "flowering time" mean?



## mars40592 (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilst looking at different strains I see things like "flowering time 8 weeks".
Does this mean "the time from the day you plant your seed till when you have your flowers ready to cut and cure is 8 weeks" OR does it mean "Once in flowering stage, the buds take 8 weeks to mature"? Or does it mean something totally different?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2009)

It means from the time you flip your light...if your plant is sexually mature.  If your plant does not have alternating nodes, flowering will take longer.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 15, 2009)

:yeahthat: 



"Once in flowering stage, the buds take 8 weeks to mature"?

basically, yes..that's what they're saying


----------



## Mutt (Nov 15, 2009)

unless they are talking about autoflowers...


----------



## mars40592 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you! It makes it all clearer now.


----------

